# Does your dog talk to you?



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

We had a GSD rescue several years ago that would talk to us...woo woo woo. He woo woo woo'd at the vet once when he got shots as if to say "what did you do that for". I just loved when he would woo woo woo. It was so cute. One time hubby and I went out of town for a few days and left our kids in charge...well when we got home that dog ran back and forth to my husband and then to me just woo woo wooing up a storm as if to say.."where have you been, I am so glad you are home, I missed you. don't leave me again". Oh how I miss that boy.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Awww cute. Koda "talks" to me. She grunts, wines, growls and barks so it sounds like real words! LOL!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahhh yes the woo woo's,,my boy was a woo-er This was pathetic, but my husband used to say to him "where's yo momma?" and he would start woo wooing at me..I miss that boy(


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Rennie sings when she's excited about going outside. It's her way of telling us to hurry up and get the door open. Her manners aren't that good - I'm trying to work on them in spite of my husband who doesn't mind the poor manners.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh yes- he's very vocal. We love it, although sometimes he will "talk back" when we tell him to do something he doesn't want to!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Aww... that is adorable!

My cats do that but not Stark.

Stark talks to me during training (schH).... if I tell him to platz or sits he's now started to bark at me.. I can only imagine what he is saying; "Mom! Don't you realize there is a bad man over there that needs to be taken out immediatly?! And you put me in a platz?! Hello?! LET ME GO!!!" He doesn't break his sit or down but he will let me know he isn't happy about it....lol.

The funny thing is he doesn't do it when we are out and about in the general public - only when we are training on the field (obedience and protection). I have to laugh as does everyone else because he is just such a mellow, non-excitable dog that this is like a blessing in disguise! Hahaha..


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Our dog, Baron, will "talk" when he rolls over on his belly to get a belly rub. If you didn't know him it would sound just like a growl, but he stays on his back with his belly up for rubbing.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Scout does the "woo woo" thing. Layla talks in a more barking/moaning kind of way. And Kasey makes noises like a seal.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

We also had one female in the past (top show dog as it turned out) who used to "grunt" when she got excited when we really petted her. Sounded like a little pig!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah, my GSD talks when i want her too lol and especially in the car. My Great Dane says "I wuv u". I have it on my old phone's video but not sure how to upload it.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Mine whines, groans and moans....he makes these weird gargling noises when he is frustrated and doesn't want to comply, sometimes I have to turn my head so he doesn't see me almost laugh....yes, Jake is a talker.


----------



## Panda (Feb 28, 2010)

No  My dog doesn't talk to me. I wish he did. Sometimes he burps at me, does that count? lol


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

dodger only talks to me when I make him do something he doesn't want to do. like getting off the bed in the morning, especially a weekend, or moving him so I can stretch out. or my favorite when it's pouring outside and he wants to go for a walk, but when I open the door to show him the rain he moans and groans all the way back to his bed, then lays there with his back to me pouting, only looking over his shoulder to glare at and bark at me. I wish I had it on film it was quite funny. and yes I did laugh in full view of him.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Apache is the most vocal, and if the woo wooing doesn't get me he paws me as if to say "hay you I'm talking to you".
If I am sitting in the recliner, Kiya will park her butt by me to scratch her, if I don't she stomps her tail as my husband calls it. She also starts to woo woo if the tail banging didn't get me. This is only at night when she's ready to go to bed. It's her way of saying "ok lets go potty so I can have my cookie and go to bed". Silly girl has been starting early it wasn't even 9pm. I couldn't stand her anymore so I let her out, she came in got her cookie and went right in to her bed. I bet some people wish their kids were that good. 
Lakota loves to howl, she even learned if she wants to take a toy from Apache, all she has to do is start howling, he chimes in, she takes toy.
I have a very loud house.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Panda said:


> No  My dog doesn't talk to me. I wish he did. Sometimes he burps at me, does that count? lol


dodger does that too lol. I think he does it on purpose because he'll waits until he's sitting next to me, turn his head so his face is in mine and let's it rip. brat


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby is very vocal either telling us she wants something, doesn't like something or is talking or growling while we play.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie is a talker. I love it when he talks. He does the woo woo woo and all kinds of other sounds too.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

My Georgia is also a talker the most recent conversation was just the other night...It was the first night after going in for surgery to be spade (sp) she was curled up on her bed with a blanket over her when out of no where she gets up comes over to me and lays on the floor with her belly facing me, looking at her belly and then me she started wwoo wwooing , moaning, and growling as if to say to me " what happened to me down there and why does it feel like this .....do some thing would you" it was so sweet it was like she was trying to ask me to help her feel better.....**** dog turns me into a mush


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm trying VERY VERY hard to enforce Banjo's "nnnnoooo" sound. It sounds like "no", and he makes it sometimes when he's given a command that is not to his liking. It's a tough one to train as it's kinda before the actual command is done, but I don't want to reward a situation wherein the command is not followed BUT the "no" noise is. 

He also moans when I rub his ears just so, it's almost x-rated type moaning too. He'll do it so long that he runs out of air and has to take a noisy deep breath afterward. 

Gurgling and general noises for a whole mess of things. He communicates rather well. I have been trained to recognize several types of barks, growls and yaps he has. I can pretty much tell what's going on outside just listening to what Banjo is doing, it's a good feeling.


----------



## zuma (Dec 31, 2010)

Opie is a big time talker. Wooing, groaning, he is vocal a lot. But he truly howls like a wolf or coyote when I play my harmonica. I'm going to try to work up a song to accentuate his lead vocal.

Mike


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Heidi talks once in awhile...usually when I tease her for a minute or two before going for a walk (and yes, if I tease her, we always go for the walk!). However, some friends have told me she questions my heritage quite a bit when I leave the house without her...from what they said, there was a lot of whining and such. I need to leave an recorder on some say to see what she actually does.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

brembo said:


> I'm trying VERY VERY hard to enforce Banjo's "nnnnoooo" sound. It sounds like "no", and he makes it sometimes when he's given a command that is not to his liking. It's a tough one to train as it's kinda before the actual command is done, but I don't want to reward a situation wherein the command is not followed BUT the "no" noise is.
> 
> He also moans when I rub his ears just so, it's almost x-rated type moaning too. He'll do it so long that he runs out of air and has to take a noisy deep breath afterward.
> 
> Gurgling and general noises for a whole mess of things. He communicates rather well. I have been trained to recognize several types of barks, growls and yaps he has. I can pretty much tell what's going on outside just listening to what Banjo is doing, it's a good feeling.


I'd love to hear the "nnnnoooooo" sound!

I can relate to the different types of barks. Rex had a bunch of them and over the years I was "trained" to differentiate between the high pitched "my ball is under the sofa" bark, the mid range urgent sounding "I need to go out now!" bark and the deep throated "intruder alert" bark. There were others too including the very high pitched girilie bark that you'd get with the speak command.


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

Panda said:


> No  My dog doesn't talk to me. I wish he did. Sometimes he burps at me, does that count? lol


 
LOL...that cracked me up! 
Jenny and Mr. Luke don't talk to me either, although Jenny does make a kind of groaning sound when she is annoyed at me if I don't feed her at the exact usual feeding time. I miss Sam, he was the woo woo wooer.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Sasha is quite the drama queen. She has to moan or sigh to announce anything and everything she does. On top of that every time she gets excited she starts to whine. She's hilarious! This is my first shepherd and I absolutely adore the vocalness.


----------



## DarkStars (Nov 3, 2008)

Kiah is a talker - mostly whining or moaning, but sometimes she sounds like a Wookie - its absolutely ridiculous and makes me crack up every time!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I wish I could get Max to howl. I taught him to bark on command by playing YouTube videos of GSDs barking, but I can't get him to howl.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Kris10 said:


> I wish I could get Max to howl. I taught him to bark on command by playing YouTube videos of GSDs barking, but I can't get him to howl.



It's a bit evil, but find some sound files of sirens. My pup goes hog wild over sirens. I can get him to howl for minutes solid if and when an ambulance in the vicinity.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

brembo said:


> It's a bit evil, but find some sound files of sirens. My pup goes hog wild over sirens. I can get him to howl for minutes solid if and when an ambulance in the vicinity.


 thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bleu (Jan 30, 2011)

Our Bleu makes the Wookie sounds, too... She gets lots of attention when she starts vocalizing...we all love to hear her and are so glad it's a cute sound and not just an annoying whine.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Allie is particularly vocal....although it usually just seems to be complaining. 

jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Even though her name is Calee, sometimes I call my gsd my "moaning lisa" because she often groans and moans in delight as she lays next to my chair in the office. (I'm pretty sure they are happy sounds  )


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jamie Lee is a talker. She will "woo woo" and cuddle with us in the mornings. I can't get her to speak unless she is in the bed. It is weird. She also howls with sirens. She is a moaner/groaner too, but she will only "woo woo" in bed. She is very vocal.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Jolene, my GSD/Sheltie/Husky rarely makes any sound. Mickey the working line Siberian Husky is a talker. When the clock strikes 9 AM and I am not up he starts to howl. He howls to the dog barking GEICO commercial. I play the Wolf Park CD of wolves howling ( the one with no music) he sings right along. In the morning before we go out we will howl together..... 

Powell


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i just love that name for a dog, jolene...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto mostly barks excitedly, his ball, the squirrels, for dinner. His big boy SOMEONE IS HERE bark is startling becuase he rarely makes it. If Morgan's already alerted, he won't.

Morgan's the one with the vocal stylings. She sing (howls) on command, she has different tones for someone's here opposed to someone's walking down the street. She's 10 this summer so I can almost tell what she's talking about.

Lately she's been making this noise that sounds like Chewbacca and the Millennium falcon is under fire. LOL she does it when she's being cuddly with me, weird.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Kaija: "Oooo, Mom-mom! (huffa huffa) Mrow yiyyyi rrrrr!"

Translation: "The cat is on the kitchen counter again and she won't listen to me when I tell her to get down!"

Kaija is quite the tattletale, especially if someone else is doing something she's not allowed to do. 

She also lets me know when the neighbour's "moos" have gotten out of their pasture.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Both dogs say the same thing "Hurry, Hurry,Why are you so slow?"
And my Favorite" there goes the fire siren." Gotta love that one when I'm driving down the road. WOOOOOO....WOOOOOO....


----------

